# -3, -2, -1...a toast to giovannino's first 2000!



## kittykate

*Champagne, anyone?*​ 
*Let's drink to a very valuable forero *
*and a guy I really like**.*
*Thank you, g, for your superior quality posts *
*and, well, for just being here with us *​ 
*2000 congratulations!*​ 
*caterina*​


----------



## giovannino

Grazie di tutto cuore, Caterina, ma sai bene che sono io ad essere grato di aver avuto la fortuna di incontrare qui persone come te. Ti seguirei anche in un forum di uncinetto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Grazie molte per la grande perizia, pazienza e competenza con cui partecipi al nostro forum.*


----------



## TimLA

To our native speaker of both languages...
I thank you for all your help!

Augurilations!

(You've taught me well!)


----------



## Angel.Aura

_Ragazzi, che occasione!
Dov'è il mio bicchiere??? 

Un brindisi davvero sentito per un forero che è diminutivo solo di nome e che accresce ogni giorno la luce sul buio della mia ignoranza. 

 Grazie!  _


PS 
Dov'è il Forum di uncinetto, amici? Accanto a quello di punto croce o a quello di pesca d'altura?


----------



## giovannino

Grazie di tutto cuore anche a voi, cari amici. Siete tutti troppo buoni! Paul, non preoccuparti, non ho intenzione di proporre l'apertura di un subforum di uncinetto. Tim, sei tu che aiuti noi ogni giorno a decifrare le espressione idiomatiche più astruse. Angel.Aura, brancoliamo tutti nel buio e ci facciamo luce l'un l'altro (ma vedi che mi fai scrivere!).


----------



## underhouse

Complimenti anche da parte mia, giovannino, per la tua competenza e precisione che, insieme alla tua passione per l'inglese, fanno di te un anglofilo doc!


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, under, _fellow anglophile_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non devi rispondere a tutti i messaggi che la gente ti manda, lol!
Sul serio, Cosa faremmo senza te?

Angel.Aura, hai trovato la mia bevanda ancora??


----------



## giovannino

Alex, cosa faremmo _noi, _senza _te_? Ancora fra i canguri? Quando tornerai a casa?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Mai, spero.
Non ho ancora visto un canguro, nel selvaggio, solo nei zoo
Ma... presto, vi manderò un foto (con un "roo")


----------



## housecameron

Complimenti giovannino, e grazie per i tuoi preziosissimi contributi.
Hai tutta la mia (o meglio, nostra) stima, come forero e come persona.
Congratulazioni


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, housecameron, la stima è reciproca, ma ti vogliamo _back on the team full-time_!


----------



## sam1978

Ehi ehi ehi!! Arrivo! Eccomi!!
Allora dov'è il mio bicchierino? Brindisi a uno dei più simpatici foreri del forum I-E!!!
Auguroni!!! 
E attendo anche i 3000!!!


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, Sam Per me tu sei *il *giovane (così non offendo gli anziani) forero più simpatico di I-E.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Alex_Murphy said:


> Angel.Aura, hai trovato la mia bevanda ancora??


Dai Alex, forza che si sta scaldando tutto, 'sto champagne! 


Ce l'ho io, il tuo calice, su...


----------



## GavinW

Well done, Giovannino! Any more of that French fizzy pop going, or shall we break open the prosecco instead...?


----------



## sam1978

giovannino said:


> Grazie, Sam Per me tu sei *il *giovane (così non offendo gli anziani) forero più simpatico di I-E.



Che gentile! Grazie!


----------



## giovannino

Thanks, Gavin. As for the prosecco, we'll have to ask Caterina -- she's the one in charge of the catering


----------



## kittykate

Well, in fact I was thinking more of a _spumante dolce_ but I know it's pretty much a girly thing...

So be it, _prosecco_ is fine! Where's the bottle? Ah, here it is! Cheers!

caterina


----------

